

Show HN: Weekend project - HTML5 Game Engines: which is right for you? - austinhallock
http://html5gameengine.com/

======
Vekz
I am a big fan of Crafty. Glad to see it on the list I've used it successfully
in a few projects its a great 'get shit done' game framework. Has an
interesting composition inheritance model.

------
beefsack
It would be great to see a bit more information than "free", such as which
license the engine/library is under.

~~~
austinhallock
That info is in the "More Details" section. With that said, do you still think
it should go in the main table? Was trying to keep it from being too
cluttered.

~~~
wwweston
It might be good to include brief license information in the cost column --
for example: "free (MIT)". There's probably at least vertical space in the
column for that along with a price, and it's conceptually related,
particularly for licenses that carry responsibilties with them.

~~~
austinhallock
Added :)

~~~
nickzoic
Nifty. Since you're here, can I suggest that you work out a way to
differentiate between "0 stars" and "unreviewed"?

~~~
austinhallock
Done

------
avolcano
I really liked playing around with Quintus. It's one of the newest, and feels
the most like modern JavaScript development. Almost like Backbone for games.

------
Aeiper
Construct 2 makes it really easy, but I would like to see them add a way to
easily put in multi-player mode.

------
xinsight
Nice resource. I'm curious how you're going to manage the content and keep it
accurate?

Example: under Three.js there is a game listed "Super Grammar Ninja" that is
clearly not using 3D. (Seems to use Impact.js)

------
DanielRibeiro
There are a few new 3D engines: <http://wp.me/puh71-9M>

------
TomGullen
Nice list, glad to see Construct 2 on there :)

~~~
chii
i didnt know much about construct 2, but the screenshots/feature sets make it
look quite nice. Can you write a bit about what features, limitations and
other facets that's in construct 2?

~~~
TomGullen
This page gives the best info! <https://www.scirra.com/construct2>

------
fungi
i like to be able to open relevant "More Detail" pages in new tabs... i.e.
middle click on "More Detail"

~~~
austinhallock
Done - should work now. Ex. <http://html5gameengine.com/details/4>

~~~
fungi
your a camp :)

